
Ask HN: Should you stick with java 8 in the enterprise? - openlowcode
As a startup working on a java-based application with components to be deployed on desktops in enterprise, should I stick with java 8 ? It is somehow obsolete, but still seems to be the default. What do you think ?
======
diroussel
Java 8 is end-of-life. You can’t get updates to security issues unless you pay
oracle.

Either move to Java 11, or move to another platform.

